# Treats for the Toothless



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

As many of you know Hunter now has NO teeth from Canine to Canine. Some of his favorite treats/toys are no longer an option as he used his front teeth to carry/obtain from a toy/grip before he went in for the kill. The vet also said to avoid as many soft treats as possible unless natural like fresh veggies, fruits, meat etc. 

So, I know there are more moms to the toothless out there - what do you give your pooch for treats. (His favorite was sweet potato stuffed into a ball but he can't get the potato out anymore so we are struggling to find something that will occupy him for more than a minute or two when needed).


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

What about some yogurt that's been frozen into cubes..?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh, that's a great idea! I will have to try it. Thanks Ashley!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

and freeze mashed sweet potato in cubes too ?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Kibble in the Bob a lot is golden around here.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You can buy different kinds of baby food in jars and freeze the contents in a small ice cube tray.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You got a lot of great advice..I also was going to write that you freeze baby food and yogurt. I wonder if you mash up fruit (like strawberries) and freeze them into cubes if Hunter will enjoy that too.


----------

